# powder charge to load berry 250 grain fp and tite group powder in 45 colt



## bauxite1957 (Jan 3, 2022)

I want
TO RELOAD 45 COLT USING TITE GROUP powder and berry copper clad 250 grain flat point but cannot find a chart for powder charge


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

There is load data on the Hogdon website.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Lyman Cast Bullet Handbook 4th Edition 
45 Colt 
250 gr. round flat #452664 - cast lead
Titegroup powder
Winchester WLP - large pistol primer 

starting load : 5.6 grs. @ 814 fps 

Maximum load : 6.2 grs. @ 881 fps 

Note - Hodgdon has a maximum Load of 6.2 grs. for a 250 gr. cast LRNFP - 45 Colt listed on the bottle of Titegroup Powder 
For a complete listing of all data go to www.hodgdon.com

You can use the same data fo plain lead bullets with regular plated Berry's bullets ... I'm not sure what /if "Copper Clad" is the same as " copper plated" might want to verify with Berry's which data to use . Jacketed data differers from lead and plated bullets ... so verify which data to use .
Gary


----------

